# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Boundless textbooks

## Coffee

I just found this website that can give you an open source version of your assigned textbook. Or if they don't have the specific textbook, there's still heaps of other info that might be useful. If you scroll down on the home page if gives you a list of subjects and then if you sign up you can add in your specific textbook. I'm still trying to work it out, but it's looking pretty awesome so far. And this is coming from someone who despises ebooks. So check it out. 

https://www.boundless.com/ 

Also you know it's worth it when the textbook publishers get all crazy and try to sue everyone because they're going to lose money. Hope it's useful to someone. 

There's also this, but there are less books and I haven't looked at it properly yet: http://openstaxcollege.org/books 
Seems to be less interactive but still pretty solid.

If you have any other links let me know!

----------


## SmileyFace

Nerd powaaaa <3 <3 <3

----------


## Marleywhite

:Heart:

----------


## Koalafan

:Celebrate:

----------


## WintersTale

Excellent! Thank you!

----------


## Coffee

Welcome!

----------

